# Probably a repost but Blonde Chad killed (Rate his parents tbh)



## Amnesia (Oct 10, 2022)

His parents forgave the killers (fucking cucks)







@dat feel probably posted this already










Georgia high school football star shot dead in mall parking lot


Elijah DeWitt, 18, was shot dead in a Dave & Buster's parking lot outside of the Sugarloaf Mills Mall in Lawrenceville on October 5. DeWitt was on a date with his girlfriend at the time of his death.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Octillionaire (Oct 10, 2022)

Mom was probably good looking in her youth. Dad is a subhuman with a giga wide IPD


----------



## JovenCansao (Oct 10, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> His parents forgave the killers (fucking cucks)


Unreal they produced that chad with such bone mass


----------



## ICANNOTBECONTAINED (Oct 10, 2022)

JovenCansao said:


> Unreal they produced that chad with such bone mass


Wouldn't be surprised if they just make a few more casually


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Oct 10, 2022)

bro southerners need to deport blacks back to africa or chicago


----------



## Trilogy (Oct 10, 2022)

He got his looks from his mom


----------



## ICANNOTBECONTAINED (Oct 10, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1903638
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit check out the dads jaw and hunter eyes wtffff. Guy was def a Chad in his early years, and she definitely was prob a LTS in her younger days as well, she doesn't even look too bad for being relatively old as well tbh.


----------



## Vietnam (Oct 10, 2022)

looks234 couldnt handle the bwc mog and decided to go er on aryan chad 🥲


----------



## Catawampus (Oct 10, 2022)

How does an 18 year old have bone mass like that?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 10, 2022)

Catawampus said:


> How does an 18 year old have bone mass like that?


he was a football player and already on roids in HS


----------



## OldRooster (Oct 10, 2022)

Father looks like the kind of guy that would inject Test into his 12 year old son. 
And yes, posted at least twice already, but not with these pics.


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

Gives me depression


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 10, 2022)

JovenCansao said:


> Unreal they produced that chad with such bone mass





Octillionaire said:


> Mom was probably good looking in her youth. Dad is a subhuman with a giga wide IPD


Even more unreal that the chads GF was a subhuman with the worst hand I have ever seen on a foid. Maybe the prettyboy memes were true maybe masc men are incel


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> View attachment 1903642


Who’s that


----------



## Manchild (Oct 10, 2022)

They're average looking but you can tell they have good features that would work in combination.

Mom has robust bones while the dad has facial harmony/ratios


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 10, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Even more unreal that the chads GF was a subhuman with the worst hand I have ever seen on a foid. Maybe the prettyboy memes were true maybe masc men are incel


I assumed that was his mom in that pic. 18 going on 45

lol at women over 18


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Oct 10, 2022)

forgave them otherwise would’ve been shredded on twitter for being racist hillbillies


----------



## luljankybo (Oct 10, 2022)

Based niggers


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> Based niggers


Ah fuck no


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

tesseract said:


> forgave them otherwise would’ve been shredded on twitter for being racist hillbillies


I don’t forgive them I want those niggers dead


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 10, 2022)

tesseract said:


> forgave them otherwise would’ve been shredded on twitter for being racist hillbillies


No they wouldn’t stfu 


Amnesia said:


> I assumed that was his mom in that pic. 18 going on 45
> 
> lol at women over 18


Over for WHITE girls over 18. Other races don’t age bad like this. Look at the girls hand JFL hee hands look pink and rustic like she been on a farm hee whole life, no wonder girls think they can all get chad when ugly bitches like this can literally get Aryan Gigga chad


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> No they wouldn’t stfu
> 
> Over for WHITE girls over 18. Other races don’t age bad like this. Look at the girls hand JFL hee hands look pink and rustic like she been on a farm hee whole life, no wonder girls think they can all get chad when ugly bitches like this can literally get Aryan Gigga chad


Nordics actually age better then other whites because of bones but yeah alpinized and gracillized other phenos won’t do so well


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 10, 2022)

i cant believe his eye area















@germanlooks


----------



## luljankybo (Oct 10, 2022)

they are a couple of ape lookin mfs if I've ever seen one


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> i cant believe his eye area
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has average east baltic eye area, it’s all because of lappid admixture 

Majority of east baltics have eye areas like this


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> they are a couple of ape lookin mfs if I've ever seen one


Are these what average niggers look like?


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Nordics actually age better then other whites because of bones but yeah alpinized and gracillized other phenos won’t do so well


Still she like shit compared to non whites.


----------



## luljankybo (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Are these what average niggers look like?


yes the average west African looks something like them


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Still she like shit compared to non whites.


Ethnics( I’m talking about Asians including south here) only age better because of subhuman fat pads

And no proper nordics after bones to age well and never have to deal with that subhuman fat pad shit


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> yes the average west African looks something like them


Good lord, niggas be down on there luck


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Ethnics( I’m talking about Asians including south here) only age better because of subhuman fat pads
> 
> And no proper nordics after bones to age well and never have to deal with that subhuman fat pad shit


All ethnics have fat pads… ethics of all races age better than whites due to better fat pads and skin that isn’t easily damaged by the sun. It is what it is, that why Black don’t crack and Asian don’t Rasin


----------



## luljankybo (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Good lord, niggas be down on there luck


Yes but face is just a multiplier for them 
I wouldn't be on here if I was darkskin


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> All ethnics have fat pads… ethics of all races age better than whites due to better fat pads and skin that isn’t easily damaged by the sun. It is what it is, that why Black don’t crack and Asian don’t Rasin


Your also forgetting where nordics live, our skins adapting for the sun and heat we get 

Most of us don’t even burn because it doesn’t ever get sunny enough


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> Yes but face is just a multiplier for them
> I wouldn't be on here if I was darkskin


Wdym?


----------



## luljankybo (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Wdym?


The darker you get as a black the less face matters
I'm on the lighter side so my face still matters a lot, darkskin dudes could be subhuman facially with my height body and nt level and slay 10x as much as me


----------



## bedes (Oct 10, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> His parents forgave the killers (fucking cucks)
> 
> View attachment 1903639



I guess that mother is able to invite the 2 niglets to a "forgiving" dinner meal


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Your also forgetting where nordics live, our skins adapting for the sun and heat we get
> 
> Most of us don’t even burn because it doesn’t ever get sunny enough


And once again they still age like shit compared to ethnics. I dunno why you cannot accept this


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> And once again they still age like shit compared to ethnics. I dunno why you cannot accept this


Dumbass

Fuck bro such a shit aged 44yo









What’s this 43yo ever gonna do what a fucking oldcel








Your coping hard asf, in Denmark this summer the uv index even at 30 degrees Celsius was 0

That’s literally below average ethnicland even at it’s coldest raining foggy everything

Nordics age well because of bones and climate simply put

I can even see this with my own parents my mom doesn’t look her age at all, because of bones and climate


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> The darker you get as a black the less face matters
> I'm on the lighter side so my face still matters a lot, darkskin dudes could be subhuman facially with my height body and nt level and slay 10x as much as me


And this makes sense how? Not like they are gonna get white women though


----------



## luljankybo (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> And this makes sense how? Not like they are gonna get white women though


it doesn't make sense to me either that's just how it is


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> it doesn't make sense to me either that's just how it is


Jfl at nigger society 

Why don’t you become more black then


----------



## user030605 (Oct 10, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> The darker you get as a black the less face matters
> I'm on the lighter side so my face still matters a lot, darkskin dudes could be subhuman facially with my height body and nt level and slay 10x as much as me


What are they slaying that point though? Other dark skin girls and low class white girls


----------



## user030605 (Oct 10, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> it doesn't make sense to me either that's just how it is


For this to work u must act low inhib and low iq tho


----------



## luljankybo (Oct 10, 2022)

user030605 said:


> What are they slaying that point though? Other dark skin girls and low class white girls


black girls Latinas and yea low class white girls


----------



## luljankybo (Oct 10, 2022)

user030605 said:


> For this to work u must act low inhib and low iq tho


Oh yea obviously that's part of the package


----------



## user030605 (Oct 10, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> black girls Latinas and yea low class white girls


I still believe mulatto is superior. Access to white girls, Asians, and mulattas


----------



## luljankybo (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Jfl at nigger society
> 
> Why don’t you become more black then


You can't "become more black" 
Plus lightskins have broader appeal, if I fully looksmaxxed and gymcelled I could probably get a decent girl from any race except maybe east asian


----------



## luljankybo (Oct 10, 2022)

user030605 said:


> I still believe mulatto is superior. Access to white girls, Asians, and mulattas


For appeal yea definitely
Ugly darkskin > ugly lightskin 
Mid tier lightskin > mid tier darkskin 
Gl lightskin > gl darkskin


----------



## user030605 (Oct 10, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> You can't "become more black"
> Plus lightskins have broader appeal, if I fully looksmaxxed and gymcelled I could probably get a decent girl from any race except maybe east asian


Nah, look at AlexBrown84. He slays East Asians all the time. Plus I’ve gotten two East Asians and u mog me


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> You can't "become more black"
> Plus lightskins have broader appeal, if I fully looksmaxxed and gymcelled I could probably get a decent girl from any race except maybe east asian


Yeah East Asians hate niggers on the low but that’s fine because Asians look like shit including indians

Just get a not lowclass white goal


----------



## luljankybo (Oct 10, 2022)

user030605 said:


> Nah, look at AlexBrown84. He slays East Asians all the time. Plus I’ve gotten two East Asians and u mog me


Oh yea I forgot about him. How do you know I mog you? I'm still trying to figure out who's alt you are


----------



## JBcollector (Oct 10, 2022)

some one need to wife up that chad factory again
her husband is a subhuman


----------



## luljankybo (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Yeah East Asians hate niggers on the low but that’s fine because Asians look like shit including indians
> 
> Just get a not lowclass white goal


I could probably get a Indian girl tbh
but I don't want to LTR white girls my ideal would be a stacylite Arab or Central Asian for ltr


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> I could probably get a Indian girl tbh
> but I don't want to LTR white girls my ideal would be a stacylite Arab or Central Asian for ltr


Eww


----------



## luljankybo (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Eww


What? Arab and Central Asian girls are good looking 
central Asians are the best looking Asians plus they're hqnp


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Dumbass
> 
> Fuck bro such a shit aged 44yo
> View attachment 1903652
> ...


Still she’s like shit compared to ethnics esp black and East Asian


----------



## user030605 (Oct 10, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> Oh yea I forgot about him. How do you know I mog you? I'm still trying to figure out who's alt you are


Nobody’s alt lmao. You gave me advice a while back. 6’4 light skin


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Still she’s like shit compared to ethnics esp black and East Asian


English? Also your not using any sense just cope


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> What? Arab and Central Asian girls are good looking
> central Asians are the best looking Asians plus they're hqnp


Yuck, but whatever you like


----------



## JBcollector (Oct 10, 2022)

Catawampus said:


> How does an 18 year old have bone mass like that?


he was dolph lundern tier chad


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 10, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> No they wouldn’t stfu
> 
> Over for WHITE girls over 18. Other races don’t age bad like this. Look at the girls hand JFL hee hands look pink and rustic like she been on a farm hee whole life, no wonder girls think they can all get chad when ugly bitches like this can literally get Aryan Gigga chad


White woman in America though have terrible aging. I noticed Nordic and Slavic Stacie’s age much better. Average Stacy in Russia or Finland looks 15-16 at 18-19, so on average like 3-4 years younger then American foids. 

A 16 Jb their is like 14 here lol


----------



## Catawampus (Oct 10, 2022)

JBcollector said:


> he was dolph lundern tier chad


Bro your pfp literally makes me sick to my stomach looking at it


----------



## luljankybo (Oct 10, 2022)

user030605 said:


> Nobody’s alt lmao. You gave me advice a while back. 6’4 light skin


ohhh ok I remember you now


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 10, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> White woman in America though have terrible aging. I noticed Nordic and Slavic Stacie’s age much better. Average Stacy in Russia or Finland looks 15-16 at 18-19, so on average like 3-4 years younger then American foids.
> 
> A 16 Jb their is like 14 here lol


Yeah I never said whites don’t age at differnt rates based on genetics and diet but the fact is even the best aging whites age in dog years compared to ethnics esp blacks and East Asians who can look young into their 40s

A hot black and Asian woman will look pretty at the age of 30-40 but a hot white woman will rarely look good by age 30


----------



## luljankybo (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Yuck, but whatever you like


You won't find a white woman that's remotely as LTR material as a central asian


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> You won't find a white woman that's remotely as LTR material as a central asian


That is factual


----------



## user030605 (Oct 10, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> White woman in America though have terrible aging. I noticed Nordic and Slavic Stacie’s age much better. Average Stacy in Russia or Finland looks 15-16 at 18-19, so on average like 3-4 years younger then American foids.
> 
> A 16 Jb their is like 14 here lol


Average 22 year old white woman


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Yeah I never said whites don’t age at differnt rates based on genetics and diet but the fact is even the best aging whites age in dog years compared to ethnics esp blacks and East Asians who can look young into their 40s
> 
> A hot black and Asian woman will look pretty at the age of 30-40 but a hot white woman will rarely look good by age 30


>hot
>black or Asian 

Like jfl at this amount of cope, next thing your going to say is that ethnics might whites


----------



## luljankybo (Oct 10, 2022)

user030605 said:


> Average 22 year old white woman


would ngl 
I have low slaying standards


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

user030605 said:


> Average 22 year old white woman


She’s Jewish therefore subhuman


----------



## user030605 (Oct 10, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> would ngl
> I have low slaying standards


I would too tbh. She’s not terrible just aging like shit


----------



## looksmaxxed (Oct 10, 2022)

his parents are brainwashed dipshits


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> >hot
> >black or Asian
> 
> Like jfl at this amount of cope, next thing your going to say is that ethnics might whites


They don’t mogg whites… when young but when older they easily do. And yes black and Asian women can be hot it’s jsut rarer cos most are ugly then again most whites are ugly just not as ugly


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> They don’t mogg whites… when young but when older they easily do. And yes black and Asian women can be hot it’s jsut rarer cos most are ugly then again most whites are ugly just not as ugly


Nordics age well enough that it’s not even something comparable, we could compare both of our mothers rn and I bet the difference is negligible even though I’m white as can be


----------



## pur3e (Oct 10, 2022)

reminder @Erik-Jón looks like a albino nigger


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

pur3e said:


> reminder @Erik-Jón looks like a albino nigger


What even is this, this isn’t my thread what’s this even referring to


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Nordics age well enough that it’s not even something comparable, we could compare both of our mothers rn and I bet the difference is negligible even though I’m white as can be


My mum is confirmed to have genes that are a decade younger than her age. Very few humans look as good as my mother at her age even amongst ethnics. So no I can guarantee you my mum looks younger then youd if your mothers 40+


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> My mum is confirmed to have genes that are a decade younger than her age. Very few humans look as good as my mother at her age even amongst ethnics. So no I can guarantee you my mum looks younger then youd if your mothers 40+


Then prove it if nordics age so bad, I can guarantee the difference is negligible


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Then prove it if nordics age so bad, I can guarantee the difference is negligible


It’s not cos all Europeans age shit compared to ethnics. We have the best early life but worst late and mid life. We age horribly but look the best when young it makes sense. Can’t be on top forever. Asians age good cos they mature slower. Blacks mature faster but age slower due to their skin protecting them from UV rays and large fat pads


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> It’s not cos all Europeans age shit compared to ethnics. We have the best early life but worst late and mid life. We age horribly but look the best when young it makes sense. Can’t be on top forever. Asians age good cos they mature slower. Blacks mature faster but age slower due to their skin protecting them from UV rays and large fat pads


I’ve already disproved uv rays, and fat pads are subhuman

Also wtf do you mean ethnics have the best early life jfl there is not point where 50th percentile ethnic mogs 50th percentile white

Also I said prove it I doubt the difference is even noticeable between our mothers


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> I’ve already disproved uv rays, and fat pads are subhuman
> 
> Also wtf do you mean ethnics have the best early life jfl there is not point where 50th percentile ethnic mogs 50th percentile white
> 
> Also I said prove it I doubt the difference is even noticeable between our mothers


As I said white shave the best early life it’s what it is, that’s why we look the best in our teens-early 20s but blacks and Asians and ethnics look better than us in mid/late 20-old age esp for women. It is what it is


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> As I said white shave the best early life it’s what it is, that’s why we look the best in our teens-early 20s but blacks and Asians and ethnics look better than us in mid/late 20-old age esp for women. It is what it is


But prove it let’s compare ourmothers and see


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> But prove it let’s compare ourmothers and see


I ain’t showing my mothers face here JFL. I wouldn’t even show my face here after the shit I have said here


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> I ain’t showing my mothers face here JFL. I wouldn’t even show my face here after the shit I have said here


So nordics have better bones and aging, is what it is


----------



## 2d v2 (Oct 10, 2022)

they will probably rot in prison till their 40 then go to hell when they die


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 10, 2022)

Vietnam said:


> looks234 couldnt handle the bwc mog and decided to go er on aryan chad 🥲


he's not aryan in the slightest.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 10, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Yeah I never said whites don’t age at differnt rates based on genetics and diet but the fact is even the best aging whites age in dog years compared to ethnics esp blacks and East Asians who can look young into their 40s
> 
> A hot black and Asian woman will look pretty at the age of 30-40 but a hot white woman will rarely look good by age 30


Yea that's true its pretty much the balancing factor being considered the best looking in their prime. Its nature way of balancing out the white privilege in looks lol.

My theory for why nordic foids age so much better is a lack of sunlight compounder over decades growing up, as well as a much healthier diet that avoids fast foods and processed foods more often. In general oily foods and salty foods dehydrate the skin, contributing to premature aging, as well as Americans love sugary foods, and high sugar foods result in collagen breakdown.









Bright Side — Inspiration. Creativity. Wonder.


Our site is dedicated to creativity. We made Bright Side to help nurture the seeds of creativity found in all of us. We believe imagination should be at the heart of everything people do. Bright Side is the place to find the most inspiring manifestations of this from around the world.




brightside.me






PM of Finland at age 36. Looks very good despite being mid 30s. She is aging very well. 






Looks much better then the typical american roasties. Keep in mind Helsinki finald average sunlight hours is 1800. Other parts of Finland is 1500 hours. Average in america is about 2600 hours

Over a period of 16 years , that would be 800/24=33.3 days

33*16=528 days, so almost 2 years

By purely sun aging , the average finish foid at 18= american 16 year old. Finish 16 year old= 14 year old. This also would make since when you factor in diet as well.

Hamburg Germany and St.Petersburg Russia average 1600 hours

\


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Yea that's true its pretty much the balancing factor being considered the best looking in their prime. Its nature way of balancing out the white privilege in looks lol.
> 
> My theory for why nordic foids age so much better is a lack of sunlight compounder over decades growing up, as well as a much healthier diet that avoids fast foods and processed foods more often. In general oily foods and salty foods dehydrate the skin, contributing to premature aging, as well as Americans love sugary foods, and high sugar foods result in collagen breakdown.
> 
> ...


Yeah jfl at him, I’ve literally tried to explain
this to him but he doesn’t understand it

Part of the reason my Icelandic mother looks much younger then she is

Also not only do we get less sun, but the lethality of our sun is less

We are just superior is what it is


----------



## 190cm90kg (Oct 10, 2022)

why did this turn into racewar thread. it was supposed to be niggerhate echochamber


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Yeah jfl at him, I’ve literally tried to explain
> this to him but he doesn’t understand it
> 
> Part of the reason my Icelandic mother looks much younger then she is
> ...


Yea , and also the diet is so much better. You get a few years of less sun damage from exposure length, and then more years from lower sun intensity, and then lowered further from better diet. 

Banging a jb in Iceland or germany or Finland would be an actual jb, while here a 16 year old probably looks like your typical 19 year old their lol, so hardly can be a real jb.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

190cm90kg said:


> why did this turn into racewar thread. it was supposed to be niggerhate echochamber


Because nordics are superior to all and there’s coping ethnics


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Yea , and also the diet is so much better. You get a few years of less sun damage from exposure length, and then more years from lower sun intensity, and then lowered further from better diet.
> 
> Banging a jb in Iceland or germany or Finland would be an actual jb, while here a 16 year old probably looks like your typical 19 year old their lol, so hardly can be a real jb.


Where would that be


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 10, 2022)

190cm90kg said:


> why did this turn into racewar thread. it was supposed to be niggerhate echochamber


The cumskins girlfriend whose 18 looks 26, and we realized that @Erik-Jón mogs other whites as he has top tier white aging genes, and will look like a mogger at 40 and bang foids 16-20 due to lack of aging, while american cumskins are forced to sea max due to collagen destruction from their piss poor genes, sunlight , and shitty diet. That's the takeaway.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Dumbass
> 
> Fuck bro such a shit aged 44yo
> View attachment 1903652
> ...


ethnics have to cope with their ugliness by claiming neoteny and low dht, they look like round boneless potatos for their entire life, while whites at least get to live 20-30 years looking better than they will ever look


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Where would that be


Same place where that 18 year old looks 26, americunt.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 10, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> ethnics have to cope with their ugliness by claiming neoteny and low dht, they look like round boneless potatos for their entire life, while whites at least get to live 20-30 years looking better than they will ever look


Chico really hit the wall.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> ethnics have to cope with their ugliness by claiming neoteny and low dht, they look like round boneless potatos for their entire life, while whites at least get to live 20-30 years looking better than they will ever look


My mom looks young for her age and unironically has more bones then 99% of the forum


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Same place where that 18 year old looks 26, americunt.


Southerner jfl


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 10, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> It’s not cos all Europeans age shit compared to ethnics. We have the best early life but worst late and mid life. We age horribly but look the best when young it makes sense. Can’t be on top forever. Asians age good cos they mature slower. Blacks mature faster but age slower due to their skin protecting them from UV rays and large fat pads


Yea, a top tier black or HTN ethnic could still jb max by looking 20 at age 30 lol.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Oct 10, 2022)

this is why you should carry a small gun on you even without a permit. democrats wants to keep your cucked to benefit their mongrel criminal class who happen to be their most loyal voter base


----------



## looksmaxxed (Oct 10, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Yea, a top tier black or HTN ethnic could still jb max by looking 20 at age 30 lol.


their best still look like shit taken by average white, doesn't matter how young they look


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 10, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> ethnics have to cope with their ugliness by claiming neoteny and low dht, they look like round boneless potatos for their entire life, while whites at least get to live 20-30 years looking better than they will ever look


Well like everything a nuance. Better to be a HTN ethnic or BBC and be able to slay prime jb pussy and prime foid women at your 30s then have to retire early. But yes if you look like shit and don't slay in your prime, its over.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> this is why you should carry a small gun on you even without a permit. democrats wants to keep your cucked to benefit their mongrel criminal class who happen to be their most loyal voter base


Or live in Iceland like me where it’s a aryan paradise with no crime and no nigger to nig


----------



## Meteor21 (Oct 10, 2022)

I hate when parents forgive the killer


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> I don’t forgive them I want those niggers dead


His parents are cucks. If someone kills my family I would go ER. What's the point of living if your kids are gone. Next Best thing is to exterminate the people who killed your own. Forgiving someone for killing is literally more cucked than watching your wife have sex with 50 indian pajeets. And I say this unironically.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> His parents are cucks. If someone kills my family I would go ER. What's the point of living if your kids are gone. Next Best thing is to exterminate the people who killed your own. Forgiving someone for killing is literally more cucked than watching your wife have sex with 50 indian pajeets. And I say this unironically.


I’d make sure those nigger get electrocuted to death


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> I’d make sure those nigger get electrocuted to death


Only american cucks are accepting of people literally killing their family and going to work the next day like nothing happened. Jfl 

I don't forgive a girl for ghosting me why would I forgive someone who kills?


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Or live in Iceland like me where it’s a aryan paradise with no crime and no nigger to nig


Is their plans for the government to import shitskins and niggers, and how is the dating culture like.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Only american cucks are accepting of people literally killing their family and going to work the next day like nothing happened. Jfl


I’d get a gun and shoot them myself


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 10, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Only american cucks are accepting of people literally killing their family and going to work the next day like nothing happened. Jfl


Well of course, you can't say anything bad about blacks because remember, they were slaves bro. Don't be a racist and atone for your sins of being a slave owner whitey!


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Is their plans for the government to import shitskins and niggers, and how is the dating culture like.


No, it’s literally illegal in Iceland to live here if you don’t have an Icelandic name

Over for niggas


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Well of course, you can't say anything bad about blacks because remember, they were slaves bro. Don't be a racist and atone for your sins of being a slave owner whitey!


Blacks sold other blacks to whites not my problem


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 10, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Well of course, you can't say anything bad about blacks because remember, they were slaves bro. Don't be a racist and atone for your sins of being a slave owner whitey!


If america was arab majority and this happened they would bring back slavery or start a civil war 🤙 😹


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 10, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> No, it’s literally illegal in Iceland to live here if you don’t have an Icelandic name
> 
> Over for niggas


Interesting. I heard though Ireland decided to negro max and now its getting fucked. Locals are surprised they don't care about the law.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Interesting. I heard though Ireland decided to negro max and now its getting fucked. Locals are surprised they don't care about the law.


Iceland’s the whitest country on the planet, it’s like a utopia god it’s the best

Ethnics are a plague


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 10, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> If america was arab majority and this happened they would bring back slavery or start a civil war 🤙 😹


Yea Arabs hate blacks more then whites. Definitely if this happened in a Arab country the nigger would be lynched the same hour after the incidence.


----------



## JBcollector (Oct 11, 2022)

Catawampus said:


> Bro your pfp literally makes me sick to my stomach looking at it


good


----------



## cillianmurphycel (Oct 11, 2022)

Why did they forgive the niggers? It doesn't make any sense. I'd've immediately have went on a genocidal killing spree.


----------



## JBcollector (Oct 11, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Yeah East Asians hate niggers on the low but that’s fine because Asians look like shit including indians
> 
> Just get a not lowclass white goal


whos the kid in your pfp


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 11, 2022)

JBcollector said:


> whos the kid in your pfp


It’s Jennifer Lawrence the highest paid actress in hollywood


----------



## Featherless Biped (Oct 11, 2022)

JovenCansao said:


> Unreal they produced that chad with such bone mass


Great bone mass, Chad? No way


----------



## Corleone (Oct 11, 2022)

His GF looks 40+ yuk


----------



## wannaimprove (Oct 11, 2022)

subhuman niggers


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 11, 2022)

young parents esp young moms produce attractive children.


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Oct 11, 2022)

@Nubhuman Siggers please write something to put apes in their place


----------



## Cigarette (Oct 11, 2022)

JovenCansao said:


> Unreal they produced that chad with such bone mass


father seems to have a good bone structure despite his high bodyfat


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Oct 11, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Yeah I never said whites don’t age at differnt rates based on genetics and diet but the fact is even the best aging whites age in dog years compared to ethnics esp blacks and East Asians who can look young into their 40s
> 
> A hot black and Asian woman will look pretty at the age of 30-40 but a hot white woman will rarely look good by age 30


There are no hot black women to begin with , avg 18 year old black woman is 3/10, avg 40 year old is still a 3/10


----------



## Prettyboy (Oct 11, 2022)

A Chad’s death is bigger tragedy than the Queen’s

The president should declare a week of national mourning


----------



## forevergymcelling (Oct 11, 2022)

Another pointless race war ruining what could've been a great thread

Dogshit userbase


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Oct 11, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> View attachment 1903845
> 
> young parents esp young moms produce attractive children.


She looks young to you...?


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 11, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> She looks young to you...?


Yes


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 11, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1903638
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brutal recombination genetic pill. Neither of the parents are moggers


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Oct 11, 2022)

How tall is he?


----------



## klip11 (Oct 11, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> he was a football player and already on roids in HS


You know what, even though you might be joking, that could be true. PED's are more common among HS athletes than alot of people think


----------



## Deleted member 20651 (Oct 11, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> His parents forgave the killers (fucking cucks)


Fuck...


----------



## klip11 (Oct 11, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Yeah jfl at him, I’ve literally tried to explain
> this to him but he doesn’t understand it
> 
> Part of the reason my Icelandic mother looks much younger then she is
> ...


How would a black man do in Iceland?


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 11, 2022)

klip11 said:


> How would a black man do in Iceland?


Bad it’s extremely racist


----------



## klip11 (Oct 11, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Bad it’s extremely racist


Miss Iceland 2019 was a mulatto with a African father and Nordic mother


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 11, 2022)

klip11 said:


> Miss Iceland 2019 was a mulatto with a African father and Nordic mother


And this matters how?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 11, 2022)

there are ~1.2mi blacks in the usa

if 200k whites organized themselves and decimated the main problematic black communities, problem solved.
it would have to be something well planned and executed quickly, like in some days 
but then everyone would be arrested and maybe sentenced to death... it would be a sacrifice for the greater good


----------



## Gladiator (Oct 11, 2022)

That’s why you keep niggers in the zoo


----------



## Mungus (Oct 11, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1903638
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based niggers. Less chads = less competition.


----------



## Anstrum95 (Oct 11, 2022)

Meteor21 said:


> I hate when parents forgive the killer


*the parents should have gone full Genghis Khan blood bath on those 2 subhuman murderer family trees and erase all of them like they never existed, even grind their bones to dust*


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Oct 11, 2022)

user030605 said:


> Nah, look at AlexBrown84. He slays East Asians all the time. Plus I’ve gotten two East Asians and u mog me


he doesn't slay shit he's a larper. nigga's face looks like a pepperoni pizza/bombed out parts of Kiev.


----------



## user030605 (Oct 11, 2022)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> he doesn't slay shit he's a larper. nigga's face looks like a pepperoni pizza/bombed out parts of Kiev.


He’s posted pics of with him girls jfl. How could he be a larper


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Oct 11, 2022)

user030605 said:


> He’s posted pics of with him girls jfl. How could he be a larper


Nigga just asks girls to take pics with him jfl if you think he’s fucking any of them with his weird looking ass


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 11, 2022)

Vietnam said:


> looks234 couldnt handle the bwc mog and decided to go er on aryan chad 🥲


@looks234 thoughts?


----------



## JFLateating (Oct 11, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1903638
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Investigate the motive lmao
Motive= they are fucking niggers lol
Hate this shit country so much


----------



## Kooshin (Oct 11, 2022)

and I care because?


----------



## JFLateating (Oct 11, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> And once again they still age like shit compared to ethnics. I dunno why you cannot accept this


Omg cope harder. White women yes their collagen crashes like a plane flown by someone with Down’s syndrome, but PLENTY of white guys with good genes + lifestyle who age RLY WELL


----------



## andy9432 (Oct 11, 2022)

he looks like a finngol ogre


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 11, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Yea that's true its pretty much the balancing factor being considered the best looking in their prime. Its nature way of balancing out the white privilege in looks lol.
> 
> My theory for why nordic foids age so much better is a lack of sunlight compounder over decades growing up, as well as a much healthier diet that avoids fast foods and processed foods more often. In general oily foods and salty foods dehydrate the skin, contributing to premature aging, as well as Americans love sugary foods, and high sugar foods result in collagen breakdown.
> 
> ...


Caged at that pop science buzzfeed tier article , almost everything there is overexaggerated or just false.

1. Glycation is something that happens in theory to collagen cause its a protein, it only happens if you are legit eating shitton of carbs all day(not just sugar) and don't move alot or excercise. But this isn't an issue if yoy aren't fat cause you aren't consuming such high amounts in the first place anyways unless you unironically eat almost all of your calories from carbs. Besides its completely reversible cause collagen is recycled every 15 days

2. The salt thing is way worse and cageful, i feel too low iq for needing to explain this but in a nutshell your body has this goal called "homeostasis", which means it always strives for balance. When you consume lots of salt daily this will proportionally lead to a decrease in aldosterone production so every excess salt gets washed away with urine. So if you actually eat little salt then your body will increase aldosterone so as much salt gets retained as possible.

Also this bit on coffe:
"But luckily this problem can be solved: just drink an extra glass of water for each cup of coffee you consume. Also, don’t forget to hydrate your skin." What a low iq statement, diuretics happens when salt becomes more permeable in the kidney tubules and as it moves into urine it also draws water molecules with it, if you just increase your intake of water without increasing salt it would just make you piss like crazy all day and take away even more of the sodium ions with it


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 11, 2022)

This shows that the result of mixing opposite faces together = balanced ratios
The father has a short, wide face which gives him the blocky bone outline while the mother has a more aesthetic face length which he inherited so that he doesn't look like an overgrown toddler like his father

This is why trying to reproduce with Stacey is a fools game if you aren't Chad or dont have giga status, just pick a girl that balances out your failos and you have just as much chance of making a Chad as if you got with a Stacey but she has a narrow lower third while you also have a narrow lower third 

Look at how narrow the Dad's face is here but reproducing with a woman with good facial width made a Chad


----------



## bwrauycnee (Oct 11, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> i cant believe his eye area
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forget the eyes. Look at that dog tier maxilla


----------



## House Lannister (Oct 11, 2022)

It’s brutal he got shot he looks like something that should be studied in labs


----------



## court monarch777 (Oct 11, 2022)

strange appearance


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 11, 2022)

JFLateating said:


> Omg cope harder. White women yes their collagen crashes like a plane flown by someone with Down’s syndrome, but PLENTY of white guys with good genes + lifestyle who age RLY WELL


Its much easier for a man to age gracefully if they take care of themselves as the signs of some aging look better on a man. White male examples. I think it would be easy for them to still slay from looks alone prime foids 18-22, maybe jb in ee like 16-17.What ya'll think






Age 47 Bradley Cooper



Age 47 Tobey Maguire















Andrew Garfield - 39 years


----------



## JFLateating (Oct 11, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Its much easier for a man to age gracefully if they take care of themselves as the signs of some aging look better on a man. White male examples. I think it would be easy for them to still slay from looks alone prime foids 18-22, maybe jb in ee like 16-17.What ya'll think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good examples, like I’m saying the dude claiming both white genders age poorly is clueless


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 11, 2022)

JFLateating said:


> Good examples, like I’m saying the dude claiming both white genders age poorly is clueless


White women appear to age worse cause women in general look worse when they age. Not sure why some people insist that men can't look good after 25. Even some foids can but because we are red pilled about foids we value youth a lot and don't find the older women attractive even if they age, but for the normies they would be bangable still. 

For men women don't value youth as much, older men can be attractive till some point.


----------



## JFLateating (Oct 11, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> White women appear to age worse cause women in general look worse when they age. Not sure why some people insist that men can't look good after 25. Even some foids can but because we are red pilled about foids we value youth a lot and don't find the older women attractive even if they age, but for the normies they would be bangable still.
> 
> For men women don't value youth as much, older men can be attractive till some point.


For sure although Asian and black women maintain better collagen unless they live terribly it seems, so I wouldn’t say all women are equal in this regard 
Yeah ur such a fag if you date one older than 23 or so 
Guys thinking about a girl need to get her to show her face without makeup ASAP so they know who she actually is, great way to kill oneitis too if she’s frauding hard 
One girl from my work was either stacylite or really HTB blonde, came in one time no makeup and had an AVERAGE FACE. JFL at this shit dude


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 11, 2022)

JFLateating said:


> For sure although Asian and black women maintain better collagen unless they live terribly it seems, so I wouldn’t say all women are equal in this regard
> Yeah ur such a fag if you date one older than 23 or so
> Guys thinking about a girl need to get her to show her face without makeup ASAP so they know who she actually is, great way to kill oneitis too if she’s frauding hard
> One girl from my work was either stacylite or really HTB blonde, came in one time no makeup and had an AVERAGE FACE. JFL at this shit dude


Makeup fraud is so strong. And sadly we now have waterproof makeup that works well, so the idea of taking a bitch to the pool is dead as the makeup still remains. The best bitches are the ones too lazy to care about make up, or sometimes you can tell they'll look good without it. Its why the average HTN man actually mogs most cuter foids since they have no make up crutch.

And yea I noticed the max appropriate age for white foids is 21-22 in america. They age better abroad, so 24-26. After that a roastie is totally useless, and I would still say anytime fo the day jb mogs the a insta fitness model foid that is 21 merely due to the supreme value in youth.

And the opposite holds true for foids. JB foids find men 20-26 most attractive, but unlike men they'll be fine dating their own age in high school.


----------



## JFLateating (Oct 11, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Makeup fraud is so strong. And sadly we now have waterproof makeup that works well, so the idea of taking a bitch to the pool is dead as the makeup still remains. The best bitches are the ones too lazy to care about make up, or sometimes you can tell they'll look good without it. Its why the average HTN man actually mogs most cuter foids since they have no make up crutch.
> 
> And yea I noticed the max appropriate age for white foids is 21-22 in america. They age better abroad, so 24-26. After that a roastie is totally useless, and I would still say anytime fo the day jb mogs the a insta fitness model foid that is 21 merely due to the supreme value in youth.
> 
> And the opposite holds true for foids. JB foids find men 20-26 most attractive, but unlike men they'll be fine dating their own age in high school.


Caging at the pool idea LOL 
I think the more you get into this stuff, the more you detox from seeing sexualized 23+ year olds your whole life in media or movies and realize that it’s rly not that hot 

Last time I got a girl to show a video of herself no makeup, I mentioned how I used to look older when I had facial hair and worse skin from “bulking too hard” (gear lol) and then say she could probably pass for slightly older too, “do you ever get ID checked at the bar” etc? Then she responds with whatever, then say “it’s probably just the makeup, do you have a video or anything without it on? I’m curious if you look younger” 
I’m sure you can easily adapt this into your convos if needed 
She was still pretty good without makeup so now I have to ascend harder so I can ask her out lol


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 11, 2022)

JFLateating said:


> Caging at the pool idea LOL
> I think the more you get into this stuff, the more you detox from seeing sexualized 23+ year olds your whole life in media or movies and realize that it’s rly not that hot
> 
> Last time I got a girl to show a video of herself no makeup, I mentioned how I used to look older when I had facial hair and worse skin from “bulking too hard” (gear lol) and then say she could probably pass for slightly older too, “do you ever get ID checked at the bar” etc? Then she responds with whatever, then say “it’s probably just the makeup, do you have a video or anything without it on? I’m curious if you look younger”
> ...


Interesting, gonna have to try it out. The good thing is over time you get a good eye for what is too much make up vs appropriate. Too much is gross imo and a clear sign their trying to cover up something, like looking too old or some other big flaw that when seen under normal lighting would be a problem.

Also biches seem to wear much more make up when going out in the night time in bars/clubs then in normal daytime.


----------



## JFLateating (Oct 11, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Interesting, gonna have to try it out. The good thing is over time you get a good eye for what is too much make up vs appropriate. Too much is gross imo and a clear sign their trying to cover up something, like looking too old or some other big flaw that when seen under normal lighting would be a problem.
> 
> Also biches seem to wear much more make up when going out in the night time in bars/clubs then in normal daytime.


You are right bro, totally with you that if you see layers and layers of it it is innately repulsive 
I know a HTB like that and I cage thinking of how she looks without it, she even has some eye wrinkles at age 22 or so which is so bad
Same with the stacylite blonde, it’s clear she uses HEAVY makeup and obviously the more present the more fraud and the worse they actually are 

I remember Roosh saying that that’s why nightclubs have sun lighting per your last point, people look better (since you can’t see how ugly they rly are JFl) so a better experience and stuff 

Also random question: If a girl rejects you, you ascend, and suddenly things have changed and she’s receptive, do you go for it or do you try and set up a date then cancel and ghost and hurt her feelings or something?


----------



## klip11 (Oct 11, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> And this matters how?


Because a pure African was able to come to Iceland and slay nordic pussy. I bet her mom was a nordic Stacy in her prime


----------



## PPEcel (Oct 12, 2022)

Nothing of value was lost


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 12, 2022)

JFLateating said:


> You are right bro, totally with you that if you see layers and layers of it it is innately repulsive
> I know a HTB like that and I cage thinking of how she looks without it, she even has some eye wrinkles at age 22 or so which is so bad
> Same with the stacylite blonde, it’s clear she uses HEAVY makeup and obviously the more present the more fraud and the worse they actually are
> 
> ...


Do a combination. You might feel tempted to want to reject every bitch that did not like you when you were not as high smv , but the nature of humans is to be shallow. You can't hate them for that, but yes rejecting some bitches will be a good self confidence boost, and some other hoes that rejected you and want you back, smashing them would also be a good confidence boost ( and then dont contact them again lol )


----------



## JFLateating (Oct 12, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Do a combination. You might feel tempted to want to reject every bitch that did not like you when you were not as high smv , but the nature of humans is to be shallow. You can't hate them for that, but yes rejecting some bitches will be a good self confidence boost, and some other hoes that rejected you and want you back, smashing them would also be a good confidence boost ( and then dont contact them again lol )


Got it man, thanks for sharing 
I know you are right, for example if a girl was fat but good personality and then lost weight, suddenly she may be an option, not my fault I wasn’t attracted at first etc 
This one girl said there “wasn’t a spark” like a year ago (spark means looks lol), saw her recently and better convo but still was more into my chadlite friend, once fully ascended I think I’ll try but it kind of hurts at the same time and you can’t ever view things the same you know?


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 12, 2022)

JFLateating said:


> Got it man, thanks for sharing
> I know you are right, for example if a girl was fat but good personality and then lost weight, suddenly she may be an option, not my fault I wasn’t attracted at first etc
> This one girl said there “wasn’t a spark” like a year ago (spark means looks lol), saw her recently and better convo but still was more into my chadlite friend, once fully ascended I think I’ll try but it kind of hurts at the same time and you can’t ever view things the same you know?


As human beings we are all shallow in some factors, whether it be looks , money, status, etc. Yea it sucks getting mogged by your friends. I would recommend a MTN or relative same for your looksmatch for hanging out in your approaches so the direct comparison isn't their. Having an ugly friend also works, but doubt they would be motivated enough to want to keep going out. 

No point getting mogged and cock blocked by your friends.


----------



## JFLateating (Oct 12, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> As human beings we are all shallow in some factors, whether it be looks , money, status, etc. Yea it sucks getting mogged by your friends. I would recommend a MTN or relative same for your looksmatch for hanging out in your approaches so the direct comparison isn't their. Having an ugly friend also works, but doubt they would be motivated enough to want to keep going out.
> 
> No point getting mogged and cock blocked by your friends.


For sure, RLY true 
Obv focus goes to more GL one in a pair 
Going to lean max more for facial definition and have buccal fat removal consults lined up (which I will cancel if face is defined enough once at 10% bf), will post about it and keep you updated and if I go for that girl again


----------

